# Unwinding



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 12, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what would cause a film to unwind off a spiral in the developing tank?

My last B&W unwound the opposite way to loading it by 6 frames. Fortunately it's still developed OK I just need to make sure it doesn't happen again!

Thanks


----------



## Karalee (Jan 12, 2006)

Operator error 

At least thats how it happened to me. Twice.


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd have to say operator error, too - it's not happened to me so far, but I still feel awkward loading that reel. Just a matter of time, no doubt!  

Glad you were able to salvage the roll, and no real harm was done! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 12, 2006)

What reels do you uses? I use the adjustable autofeed reels with guide tabs. They work beautiful IMO. I tried the one without the tabs they made me very unhappy.

These are ones I like :heart:


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2006)

^^ My fave, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2006)

Films unwind for a combination of two reasons - the ball bearings at the feed point are there to hold the film. If they get 'sticky' because of a build-up of salts or other dirt they can stop working and not grip the film properly. Then if your agitation pattern is wrong it causes the film to 'walk' backwards off the spool.
Always check when washing the spirals after use that you clean the ball bearings. An old toothbrush is good. Give the internal tracks of the spiral a clean with it now and then too. Salt build-up on them is the primary cause of films jamming when loading.
The usual salt that builds up is lime scale (calcium carbonate). Soaking in dilute vinegar overnight followed by a thorough rinse can often rescue 'dead' spirals.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

I'm using normal plastic spirals without the tabs on.  I always thought extra tabs to stop the film from jumping the "track" would be a good idea but never knew you could actually get them! 

So maybe it's down to too vigourous agitation (rotary tank!) or sticky balls?   That's a good idea with the toothbrush Hertz, I'll give all of them a good clean before I use them again!:thumbup: 

Thanks again Guys!:thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 13, 2006)

You should always keep your balls clean.


----------

